# Steuersatz gerissen



## ders (20. Januar 2016)

Moinsen, 

Ich habe bei der alljährlichen Winterwartung einen Riss in meinem oberen Steuersatz entdeckt.
Er ist innen über dem "Kugellager" zu sehen.
Es ist ein Swoop 190 Rahmen.
Ich nehme an, dass der Teil neu gemacht werden muss?
Kann mir jemand sagen, was das genau für ein Oberteil ist und ob ich das selber machen kann! 



LG und danke


----------



## Bener (20. Januar 2016)

Ich seh da kein Riss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (20. Januar 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Ich seh da kein Riss...


Entschuldige, die Kamera ist nicht die beste.
Hier ein anderer Winkel. Das silberne am oberen Rand.


----------



## ders (20. Januar 2016)

Anders gefragt, passt dieser Steuersatz oBen in den Rahmen?

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=92992;menu=1000,2,112;page=10

Und würdet ihr den kaputten selber raus schlagen und den neuen einpressen, oder das machen lassen?

Lg


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Januar 2016)

Glaube nicht das es ein Riss ist, aber das ist ein Acros Stuersatz wenn du Zweifel hast. Setz dich
mit Acros in Verbindung und bitte um eine Begutachtung. Machen die auf jeden Fall. Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (21. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das es ein Riss ist, aber das ist ein Acros Stuersatz wenn du Zweifel hast. Setz dich
> mit Acros in Verbindung und bitte um eine Begutachtung. Machen die auf jeden Fall. Gruß Bodo



Ist leider wirklich ein Riss. Hatte das Bike vor ca einem Jahr wegen Problemen mit dem Steuersatz in einer Werkstatt,  kann aber nicht sagen, ob der Riss seitdem vorhanden ist.
Die Zeit drängt wegen eines Bikeurlaubes nächstes Wochenende.
Deshalb muss ich wohl wechseln.
Ich finde leide nicht genau, was dort oben für ein Steuersatz hinein muss. Kann mir das einer sagen?

Lg


----------



## ders (21. Januar 2016)

passt so einer?

 1 1/8 Zoll Pressfit ZS44/28,6

lg


----------



## Hillcruiser (21. Januar 2016)

mußte meinen Steuersatz bei meinem Slide 150 auch nach 1,5 Jahren ersetzen; Erstausrüstungs-Qualität scheint da nicht wirklich prall zu sein. 
Habe jetzt einen von Acros drin.
Solche Probleme hatte ich bei meinen Canyonrädern nicht.


----------



## ders (21. Januar 2016)

Habe gerade bemerkt, dass sich im unteren Lager nichts dreht.
Ist das nicht auch ein Kugellager?


----------



## ders (21. Januar 2016)

Falls es jemanden interessiert.  Ich habe mir eine Schieblehre besorgt und ausgemessen.
Oben sind es 44 und unten 55mm.
Deshalb habe ich folgendes bestellt:

Hope Pick and Mix
Oben: HSC2 - ZS44/28,6 - semiintegrierte 1 1/8" Schale - Rahmen-Innendurchmesser 44 mm
Unten: HSCG - ZS55/40 - semiintegrierte 1 1/2" Schale - Rahmen-Innendurchmesser 55 mm

Mit Acros bin ich erst einmal durch.

Lg


----------

